# When Puppies Attack! (Trouble's Babies with Boy Next Door)



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here are some pics of Trouble's 5 week old babies playing with one of the boys next door. It sure looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahaha That looks like loads of Golden Fun!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

BTW... Does that OES think he's a Golden?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ahhh death by puppy kisses! Cute pictures. I think that boy is lovin life.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I just don't know who's having more fun there, the puppies or the kid! 

Love the little puppy going after the shoelaces. And that little sheepdog puppy in the mix is so sweet


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a great sight. Trouble looks pleased too.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I want to be that boy!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, I'm green with envy!!!!!! Looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

oh that looks like fun!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

So cute! What a lucky boy!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm envious too! I love the first picture - it looks like they're having him for dinner. :satan: 

What sweet babies Trouble has!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

puppy breath heaven, what could be sweeter!!! Such precious pics


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

can I come over?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure would have loved being attacked like that as a child!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That kid looks like he is in Golden Heaven!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh What Fun!! Very Cute! I love all the pups and am glad to see that the OES is doing well with his new family! More Pictures Please!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How cute, looks like all having fun!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I have to say, I'm pretty jealous of that little boy!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pictures, and I love the Old English joining in with the rest of the family.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my the cutest thing ever- swimming in a sea of Golden puppies, that cute boy is sure a lucky one!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So much fun with the bundles of fluff!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Priceless pictures.
Thanks for sharing those... a boy and pups is a great combo.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I love the pictures!!! Everyone looks like they are having a great time. I am soo jealous of that little boy!! Yes please tell us how the OES relates to all the goldens. Does his personality seem different from the goldens? Does he play the same? He looks a little bigger now!

 Puppies are just so darn cute!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Would also love to know how the OES got mixed in w/ a bunch of golden pups! I went searching to see if I missed an earlier thread explaining but couldn't find. They are all gorgeous and sure would love to be that little boy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> Would also love to know how the OES got mixed in w/ a bunch of golden pups! I went searching to see if I missed an earlier thread explaining but couldn't find. They are all gorgeous and sure would love to be that little boy.


Ah-that's Ingot. He is an Old English Sheepdog born the day before my pups were. His mom rejected him, so we volunteered Trouble to be his foster mother.

His human mom is wonderful-we have both gotten attached to each other's dogs now 

He was a somewhat unexpected birth, as the vet insisted his mother was not pregnant (even after an x-ray) but Vickie suspected a singleton puppy and she was right!

His name is Decadent Hidden Treasure, in honor of his ability to hide before birth, and in honor of his "littermates" and foster mom, his call name is Ingot.

He is a real sweetie. We are waiting for him to try to herd the Golden babies 

He is bigger than the Goldens, and now that they have gotten more mobile and their personalities are starting to show, we expect we will start to see personality differences. He is much much much noisier than the Goldens, and apparently that is a characteristic of OES babies.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah...wonder if the herding instinct of Ingot will rub off on the GR Pups! I will love to keep up with these little ones! Keep the pictures and stories coming, Please!


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

Great pictures - they remind me of an old commerical from when I was little - it probably aired during the late 70's. It was for either for Pepsi or Coke. It was a boy being mauled by a dozen puppies. It was adorable! I remember I always thought it would be so much fun to be the boy in the ad.


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry to post again so soon, but I had to go look for the commercial on youtube. It was for Pepsi - aired in 1975. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQYEDLef9iQ

Sue


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I forgot that commercial. What a great oldie!!!


----------

